
Aurelia Early March 2016 Update - alexkavon
http://blog.durandal.io/2016/03/01/aurelia-early-march-2016-update
======
alexkavon
Aurelia is looking fantastic! Going to switch my development over to this as
well as any future development. Angular 2 just isn't for me, nor react and
it's kin.

